# use blizzard buster for lawn service????



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i've seen you can add services.so i was thinking why can`t i add lawn service in there.i don`t do pest control so why should i pay 300 more for grounds keeper pro right? i use QB now which works well also


----------



## KLMlawn (Apr 18, 2001)

I just bought GK Pro 2000 to start with (to handle the lawn care and maintenance) and am doing the reverse by using it to bill for snow.


----------

